# Can you buy reptiles from a state different to the one you live in?



## Jessi (Apr 7, 2018)

I haven't gotten my first snake yet, and I'm trying to be prepared, so I've been looking at lots of different sites for information. I was thinking of getting a Pygmy python to start of with because of there size, and was wondering if I couldn't find one in QLD could I buy it from another state like NSW with just my QLD reptile license?


----------



## Nero Egernia (Apr 7, 2018)

In most cases, yes. Provided both states allow the keeping of said species and allow exporting and importing, yes. I have exported reptiles to buyers from different states as well as having some imported for myself. They generally handle flights well. Depending on your licence conditions you may need to apply for an import/export permit before you can have the animal shipped to you.

Just be sure that whoever you're buying your reptiles from can be trusted. You'll have to go by their word alone, as you won't be able to view the animals in person.


----------



## Bl69aze (Apr 7, 2018)

I personally wouldn’t start with a Pygmy python, mainly because of their pickiness in feeding, but because they’re pretty hard to find and will probably cost a lot.

Good starter for size worries are stimsons, spotteds or children’s pythons


----------



## Foozil (Apr 7, 2018)

A pygmy would be fine feeding wise if you get an established feeder. But as @Bl69aze said they are pretty hard to find for sale. If you want to stick with antaresia the other species are easier to find.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Apr 7, 2018)

I found a breeder in NSW selling them (A. perthensis) for $200. Gonna get one freighted up.


----------



## Foozil (Apr 7, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> I found a breeder in NSW selling them (A. perthensis) for $200. Gonna get one freighted up.


Thats a pretty good deal.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 7, 2018)

Perthensis for $200 is a great price ,make sure they are feeding well first, these guys are notoriously hard to get started.Main reason why I don't have any.Actually that is way too cheap,why is he selling them at that price? Not eating?


----------



## Foozil (Apr 7, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> Perthensis for $200 is a great price ,make sure they are feeding well first, these guys are notoriously hard to get started.Main reason why I don't have any


For sure.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Apr 7, 2018)

No they're all feeding well on pinkies and have had a couple of sheds. The dude is based in Laurieton NSW. Found his ad on Reptile Classifieds.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 7, 2018)

if they are feeding on pinkies they must be a decent size,usually babies are fed on a leg only and this is usually force fed


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Apr 7, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> if they are feeding on pinkies they must be a decent size,usually babies are fed on a leg only and this is usually force fed


Yep on pinkies. 6 months old.


----------



## Scutellatus (Apr 7, 2018)

You may have missed the boat for this year @Aussiepride83.
The ad is showing all sold.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Apr 7, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> You may have missed the boat for this year @Aussiepride83.
> The ad is showing all sold.


Yeah it is now but my order was made back on March 6th.  Mine is still waiting for me to collect.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 7, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Yeah it is now but my order was made back on March 6th.  Mine is still waiting for me to collect.


lucky you and good luck with the future of them


----------

